# Japanese Performance Mag feature!!



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Well after being contacted by Japanese Performance Mag to see if i would be interested in a feature doing on my car, the day has now come!! :thumbsup:

tomorrow afternoon its happening and i cant wait! not really sure what to expect! (never done anything like this before). i have been told the photo-shoot will last around 3 hours!
i dont know if it will be 1 page, 2 page or even front cover yet......

Hope the weather stays fine and my car stays clean!! its been getting cleaned on and off for the past 5 days when i have had chance (working 12 hr nights) its not left the garage once!

my car is 14 years old now and still has its original paint so its doing ok!! it could do with a refresh here and there but i am a perfectionist lol

got a bucket filled with cleaning goodies in the boot so pretty much ready for anything! got my camera ready for a few snaps myself.

anything else i may need?

wish me luck guys!!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Should be good, Ill look forward to that one. Which edition will you be in? 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Jimbostir said:


> Should be good, Ill look forward to that one. Which edition will you be in?


not a clue mate lol

i "assume" it will be either may or June as April will be out already?


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Please let the weather be nice!!!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Expect to be moving your car loads of times into different positions, standing around taking for a while etc. Take a camera along with you for some shots of your own to remember the day.I think i did 6 or 7 full features with various cars...Just go along and enjoy.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*mag shoot*

nice one mate,i"ll be keeping an eye out for that issue,hope it all goes smoothly.and if they want you take them for aspin make sure you dont hold back


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck! look forward to seeing the finished article!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

What a day! think it went really well! 

weather was perfect! not too sunny, just a bit dull which was ideal for the white of my car!

never realised how much equipment was required for a photo shoot! cameras, various other flashes, ladders and a boatload of wires lol

as far as i know its going to be quite a big feature (3 to 5 pages) which i was not expecting at all! i thought it may be a page, so im well chuffed!

not sure which issue it will be yet but at a guess it might be June or July's edition

i will have to wait for it to come out myself to see how it looks but from the snippets i saw on the camera it was looking good!!

all in all it lasted about 3 and a half hours!

Markyboy, you were about spot on with what to expect! plenty of moving the car and standing around! it was really enjoyable!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool beans dude, my mrs was kind enough to get me a subscription to the mag so look forward to having a butchers. Where did you do the shoot?


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

"cool beans" lol, not heard that saying for a while!!

can't tell you that just yet mate, it would spoil the surprise!! you will have to wait for it to be out (just like i will too!)


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice one Rob :thumbsup:

When my car had its shoot for Banzai it took about 8 months till it went to press as they usually have quite a backlog of feature cars to get through.

Will keep an eye out for your feature.


Steve


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

8 months!! bloody hell! hope its quicker for mine! 

can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Let us know when you spot it!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

will do mate!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Come on Rob, give us one of your sneaky shots you took


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Its taken a while but the day has finally arrived! 

This months Japanese Performance Magazine (April 2011) with a blue RX-7 on the cover.

Its a 5 page feature, car looks good, surroundings look good and the write up by Andy is spot on! :thumbsup:

So.......... what are you waiting for? GO BUY IT!!!! :thumbsup::clap:

Thanks to RB MOTORSPORT, JAPANESE PERFORMANCE MAG & ZOE & ANDY :thumbsup:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Came in the post today - will have a read later on but had a quick flick through and the car looks stunning.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

So it wasn't 8 months rob, but a whole year Thats mental...Car looks stunning tho buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Yea! A whole bloody year lol

I look a bit silly but i'm a mere prop for the car :nervous:

Cheers for the comments guys! Muchly appreciated! I'm sure there will be a few reading it now


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Got the mag yesterday .

Great car and super clean


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks everyone!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice feature Rob, where's the flower in the exhaust?!!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Nice feature Rob, where's the flower in the exhaust?!!


LOL, the exhaust was polished inside and out as normal but there was no flowers in sight 

Hows you and yours doing?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Am ok here mate, how are you?

Cars doing well, new brakes to come but just enjoying it. Yours is looking as immaculate as ever.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Am ok here mate, how are you?
> 
> Cars doing well, new brakes to come but just enjoying it. Yours is looking as immaculate as ever.


Yeah, am good thanks. 

I noticed that you had done a track day, hope it was good! I'd love to do one but too scared of breaking something :nervous:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll pop out to buy a copy :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> I'll pop out to buy a copy :thumbsup:


Good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

ROB_GTR said:


> Yeah, am good thanks.
> 
> I noticed that you had done a track day, hope it was good! I'd love to do one but too scared of breaking something :nervous:
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yeah it was a really good day, yours will be fine with the spec list you have!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Yeah it was a really good day, yours will be fine with the spec list you have!


The car is well worthy, but i'm not capable of doing it justice!:nervous:

The damage would be from a barrier or something lol


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

ROB_GTR said:


> The car is well worthy, but i'm not capable of doing it justice!:nervous:
> 
> The damage would be from a barrier or something lol


You would be fine, just take it easy is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> You would be fine, just take it easy is the way to go :thumbsup:


Would love to mate but i would insist on proper, full insurance but that would be too much (if i could get it at all):nervous:


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Car looks well mate in the mag.


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

Picked up a copy great looking car.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Where's the best place to find a copy? I've been looking out for it but just haven't seen it yet.

Don't anyone say, "at a newsagents"


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Big tesco. Always see them on the shelf. Should get one today


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

ROB_GTR said:


> Would love to mate but i would insist on proper, full insurance but that would be too much (if i could get it at all):nervous:


Insurance is easy £60, and your covered!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, some Tesco's, local newsagents, buy from their website as its the same price and next day delivery.....

£60 only covers 3rd party or something like that. It won't cover the cost if i was to write it off on track (so i believe)


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Your covered but no one else is so your car will get sorted but thats it and the excess is 25% the value of the car i think.

I recently found out that if your insured with Pace Ward your covered even if your engine fails.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Your covered but no one else is so your car will get sorted but thats it and the excess is 25% the value of the car i think.
> 
> I recently found out that if your insured with Pace Ward your covered even if your engine fails.


Hmmmm sounding a bit more promising....

Can you PM me some full details of insurance companies and track insurance details (as much as poss) please mate.

I am through A-plan at the moment and they don't do track cover. My insurance covers everything on my car 'like for like' for normal use


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for all the nice comments!!!


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

ROB_GTR said:


> Hmmmm sounding a bit more promising....
> 
> Can you PM me some full details of insurance companies and track insurance details (as much as poss) please mate.
> 
> I am through A-plan at the moment and they don't do track cover. My insurance covers everything on my car 'like for like' for normal use


Hi, my feelings about insurance are exactly as yours, and although I am 69 I would also like to do track days from time to time.
I use A-plan for my insurance, as I have done for years, but as you have found,the right track day cover is hard to come by and as expected very expensive.
Like you say,I also welcome any advice as to companies who would do track day insurance cover for me and my car.


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

TSDAVE said:


> Hi, my feelings about insurance are exactly as yours, and although I am 69 I would also like to do track days from time to time.
> I use A-plan for my insurance, as I have done for years, but as you have found,the right track day cover is hard to come by and as expected very expensive.
> Like you say,I also welcome any advice as to companies who would do track day insurance cover for me and my car.


Yea me too. I'm up for a track-day but only if had some reasonable sort of insurance cover. I've done quite a few drivers days: Porsche 997, 996 Turbo, single seaters a couple of times and have some more lined up this year but I would love to take my car. I'm with Keith Michaels so I'll give them a call and see what they have to say. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Seems like there is a fair ammount of interest for trackdays but a lot of info required for the few of us that want proper insurance and not prepared to do one without....

Maybe it would be woth starting a thread for info, insurance companies and anything else that would get us on a track day and having fun with the rest


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I give up, I've looked everywhere for this magazine but still no luck


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I give up, I've looked everywhere for this magazine but still no luck


You can order direct from here, same price and next day delivery 

Japanese Performance cars, modified, tuned and driven


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice car:thumbsup:


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

ROB_GTR said:


> Seems like there is a fair ammount of interest for trackdays but a lot of info required for the few of us that want proper insurance and not prepared to do one without....
> 
> Maybe it would be woth starting a thread for info, insurance companies and anything else that would get us on a track day and having fun with the rest


Brilliant idea! We all love our cars and want to play, but they are expensive toys if you break them. Of course we are all above average drivers  but you can't be too careful.

So if anyone has good information about cost, level of cover and exclusions and excess, I am sure there would be lots of interest. :clap::thumbsup:

I Will buy the mag too by the way!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Clive S-P said:


> Brilliant idea! We all love our cars and want to play, but they are expensive toys if you break them. Of course we are all above average drivers  but you can't be too careful.
> 
> So if anyone has good information about cost, level of cover and exclusions and excess, I am sure there would be lots of interest. :clap::thumbsup:
> 
> I Will buy the mag too by the way!


good man!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Finally got it at Tesco last night! To be fair, I was being a bit of a cheapskate by reading it in Smiths the other day but didn't buy it. Went for it last night as there was some other interesting stuff in it. I'm not normally a fan of white cars but it looks good with the black R34 wheels. Engine bay looks superb. Very nice car mate:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Finally got it at Tesco last night! To be fair, I was being a bit of a cheapskate by reading it in Smiths the other day but didn't buy it. Went for it last night as there was some other interesting stuff in it. I'm not normally a fan of white cars but it looks good with the black R34 wheels. Engine bay looks superb. Very nice car mate:thumbsup:


Cheers mate, never liked white cars myself but had 2 R33 GTR's now:nervous:.... go figure lol
The black supra looks nice in it, always fancied one


----------

